# Cooledit Pro 2.0 recording problem



## chuckycheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

I've been using CEP 2.0 for a few years now, I think it's great.

The last few days, however, I have had a problem recording. I find that CEP no longer records a left and a right channel simultaneously. It only records the left (voice/mic) channel. It does not record the songs that I play with Realplayer or Windows Media Player.

I have checked around and adjusted some settings in CEP without success. Does anyone know what may be causing the problem?

My soundcard is Sound Blaster 16.

Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you checked the recording sources are not muted in Volume Control, and the left/right balance is correct? I didn't know Cool Edit could record from media players. :4-dontkno 
Have you been able to record simultaneously from 2 sources before?


----------



## chuckycheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, I am recording now the same way as I did before. I have checked all the possible Windows sound playback and recording settings. I am thinking I might have to change the setting in CE somehow, but I don't know what to change exactly.

Perhaps Cooledit works differently with different soundcards? I switched PC's a few weeks ago. 

I used to have the Analog Devices AD1816 soundcard on the old PC. On the old PC, Cooledit would record my voice in the left channel, and record the background music (played with Realplayer, WMP, or another mediaplayer). The channels remained separate. Now, however, even when I choose to record in stereo, only my voice is recorded in both the left and right channels. 

I am really stumped.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I wish I could help you more, but I haven't used Cool Edit for a while. As you say, it's most likely a CE setting. I'll reinstall it and get back to you tomorrow if you still need help.

You need a full-duplex card to do multi-source recording, so the SB16 _should_ be ok. Is it an old ISA card or a newer PCI?


----------



## chuckycheese (Sep 18, 2005)

After looking at an instruction site on the net about how to record with CE and then looking at CE's help file, I think I know what happened now. 

My soundcard in the old PC, the AD1816, was not a "full-duplex" soundcard. It was incapable of playing and recording at the same time, so I could only record in the single track edit mode, but the good side effect was that CE was able to record the background music played by an outside mediaplayer in the right channel, while recording my voice in the left channel. Now the SB16 card is a full-duplex card, so I need to record in multitrack view by first opening the background music as Track 1 and then recording a new track on top of it. The drawback CE is now unable to record the sounds played by an outside mediaplayer, that's why I could not record the same way that I used to. 

Little did I know that the way I was recording using my old PC was the abnormal way to do so. So it turns out nothing is wrong, I just didn't realize the soundcard difference and the new way I must record.

When I first got the PC, I had switched the old AD1816 soundcard into the current PC until recently when I had to remove it and replace it with the SB16 card (the SB card came with the PC) due to the AD1816's incompatibility with WinXP, and I hadn't tried to record anything after the soundcard switch to SB16, that's why I hadn't noticed the difference in CE's recording method before. 

Please don't install CE. Sorry for the trouble. Thanks for your help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I didn't realise half-duplex cards recorded in that way. Thanks for posting back with the solution. :smile:


----------

